# Unknown snails



## jmowbray (Jul 3, 2008)

I found some sails in a lake a few days ago. I'm not sure what they are???? Can someone help me identify them and tell me if the are safe to put in a tank with goldfish. There are two different ones here are some pics.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

looks like members of the apple snail family.but don't take my word for it,because i don't know anything about snails.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

how safe is it to pick up a snail (or any other lifeform) from the wild and plopping it in your tank?


----------



## jmowbray (Jul 3, 2008)

So your saying take them out? If they are apple snails are they safe for fish?


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i really don't know. my first thought was to quarantine it to make sure that they're safe and clean. but i'm no expert.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Aren't you in like the Phillipines or Indonesia or something? QT sounds good to me.


----------



## jmowbray (Jul 3, 2008)

No I'm from MI.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

your fish should be fine..snails don't attack fish.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

If you have a planted tank apple snails will eat your plants, if they are in fact apple snails.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey someone else from Michigan ! We have a small lake in are backyard and there are many thing I would like to take uot it ex. I spotted jave moss and a few other plants but never put it in my tank.The risk out weighed the outcome.i wouldnt have put it in my tank.


----------



## jmowbray (Jul 3, 2008)

I took them out and put them in the ditch. And guess what? None of the fish died at my grad party, and we gave some away to. I have about 10 now and they seem to be doing fine. I do a 50% water change every week, and feed them twice a day. And none of them have died expect the ones when we first put them in there about a month go.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

But how long are the ones you gave away going to live, unless you handed out detailed caresheets? I'm just saying, it wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

We sure do assume the worst around here. It is quite possible he gave them away to experienced fish keepers.


----------



## jmowbray (Jul 3, 2008)

Well shade2dope told me to give them away or I was going to kill them all. And they were not experienced sorry. But as of last Sunday they were still alive which it has been 2 week that they've had them. So things are looking good so far.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

They look like Apple/Mystery snails to me and they do a great job of cleaning algae (even better than Plecos).


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

jmowbray said:


> And they were not experienced sorry.


touche



Ghost Knife said:


> They look like Apple/Mystery snails to me and they do a great job of cleaning algae (even better than Plecos).


I could use some good algae eating snails. My MTS aren't doing squat. Have you had any problems with them eating on your plants? All the info I have is based on other ppl's experience online.


----------



## jmowbray (Jul 3, 2008)

No I took thm out that night.


----------

